# Aristo-Craft/REA Long Caboose Repair



## Hoot24 (Sep 23, 2012)

Howdy All. I have an Aristo-Craft/REA Long Caboose that needs repair and I can't figure out how to get the dang thing apart. Underneath the caboose, there are two switches which control the interior smoke stack and the lights. Located on the switches is an extension piece that hangs down enabling you to "throw" the switch. Both of my extension peices have broken and need reapair. Luckily I was able to push the side a little bit to retreive the damaged peices. However, after my glue repair, I can't see how I am going to slide the extension back on. I have taken out every single screw I could find, but still cannot get to the location. It seems the sides wall tabs (minus the roof) are glued to to the subframe and floor. Thus making access to the switches impossible. So, has anybody else run into this problem? Do you think the previous owner was the mad gluer? Suggestions for a fix? Thanks for your help! G.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The factory is the "mad gluer".... if it's the hot melt glue, stab some needle nose pliers into it and start ripping chunks out. 

You will have to add weight to the car after reassembly to compensate for the loss of all that glue! 

Greg


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Would the Exploded Parts Diagrams help?


http://aristocraftforum.com/NewDocs/explodedDiagrams/long%20caboose.PDF


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the diagram.... I found this online as well, but, unfortunately I can't get to the "guts" of the caboose until I can figure out how to unglue the sides from the frame assembly without damaging anything including the paint. Thanks again. G.


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 23, 2012)

Great.... I kind of figured this glue was going to be the problem. Any there sure is plenty of it. Has anyone found a solvent that will break down glue without damaging finish? I have also thought about using a heat gun heat up the glue, but I am a little hesitate about this thinking I will also melt the plastic. I know this all seems trivial, but I sure would like to figure this one out. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I would be reluctant to use a heat gun. It just seems too easy to melt the plastic. And I assume the hot glue that you need to get apart is on the inside so you need to heat the plastic to get the glue hot. I would suggest a hot water bath. If the caboose sat in hot water for a while (not so hot as to deform the plastic) the heat should get through the plastic to the glue. But I'm just guessing. I've dealt with hot glue on Aristo's streamline cars. But those are aluminum extrusions for the sides and plastic ends. Much easier to work with. By the way, on those I was able to apply enough force with a large flat blade screw driver to force it apart without the heat. I haven't had to work with plastic hot glued to plastic.
Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You don't need (or want) heat, nor solvent. 

Grab the chunks of it with pliers as I indicated... Did you try this yet? It's not as hard as it looks. 

There's huge gobs of it, but it' not real adhesive. 

Yes, it will often take the paint with it. 

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It helps to put it in the freezer for a day, makes the hot glue sort of brittle and it can pop loose a little easier. Worked for me anyway.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I stored one in my garage for the winter, picked it up and it fell apart quite nicely. It was around 0 degrees F that day.


----------

